# re0 interface



## m4rtin (May 16, 2011)

Regardless of the NIC and modules used, I have always seen only fxp[0-9] as a network interface under FreeBSD. However, I have seen re0 and re1 in some BSD tutorials as a network interface. In which cases re[0-9] is used instead of fxp[0-9]? :OOO


----------



## m4rtin (May 16, 2011)

:i

```
man 4 re
```


```
man 4 fxp
```


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2011)

Short explanation: Different driver, different interface name.


----------



## Alt (May 17, 2011)

m4rtin fxp is intel chipset, re is realtek chipset.
There is many other drivers: em, sk, iwi, ath etc etc.


----------

